# Starting to have trouble remembering



## debodun (Feb 9, 2015)

Especially when seeing a movie or reading a book. I have trouble remembering characters and plots. If it's a movie I've seem before - less trouble, but a new view is totally confusing. Every character looks the same and I keep wondering what is trying to be accomplished. With a book, if there more than 3 characters, I can't follow them through the plot. I also find myself re-reading page after page because I forget what's happening or who is this person. I'll turn 63 in April - should I be concerned?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 9, 2015)

We all have some short time memory loss as we age.  I wouldn't worry unless it starts to be unsafe somehow.  I forget too, most do.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh don't worry I'm still in my 50's and I forget the characters in books all the time..I keep having to go back and re-read previous pages it to see who is who..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 9, 2015)

I worry about my memory as well.  And I don't like books with too many characters to keep track of.  I'll be 63 in a couple of weeks.  My husband's memory is not great either, he's 66.  We were binge watching a series last week and he asked me about something in it when it was just explained near the end of the previous episode about 1/2 hour earlier. 

I'm very bad with remembering names as well.  

I've read that if you can't remember where you put your car keys, that's normal.  But if you find the keys and can't remember what to do with them, then worry.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm useless with Faces ( I have to see a person many times before I recognise them out of context) , and telephone numbers...and I cannot hold onto any info regarding technology, but then that's always been the same. I can however remember stupid things like random birth-dates of people I barely know.. and I'm good at remembering people's names


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh good-it`s not just me. I picked up this book about a year ago and I really,really want to read it. But I just can`t keep all the characters straight and it makes me crazy so I put it down. This is the book.....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Tent


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 9, 2015)

I never have any problem with...hmmm.

What were we talking about?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)

I think we remember what is important to us.  As far as books go, when reading a well written book, you forget it is a book and you become lost in the story.  Some novels are really two or even three books in one. 

 Walking through a doorway, triggers an event boundary, allowing your brain to "clear the decks" and get ready for the next event.  When we walk through two or three doors.....forget it! 

 As we age, we normally narrow our interests instead of widening them.  It is an effort that we must try our best to make, to build new brain cells!  Ahhhh the challenges of aging! HAHA!


----------



## Josiah (Feb 9, 2015)

I experienced quite a noticeable memory loss in my early 60's, but my memory hasn't gotten markedly worse over the ensuing twenty years. Maybe I've just learned to compensate better, maybe its all those expensive supplements I've been taking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2015)

I think Meanderer is right, we usually remember the things most important to us.  I too sometimes have trouble following a movie plot, or remembering specific movie titles or actors, etc.  There are things though that happened in my younger years, that are very clear in my memory, good or bad.

Since I had an aunt who died from Alzheimer's, I've been noticing more about memory issues as I age.  But honestly, I forgot a lot of things when I was younger and working, and just blew it off to multi-tasking, being preoccupied or plain spacing out.  Only as I neared my 60s did I start to think twice about any forgetfulness, regardless of how petty.

I agree with Ameriscot, if you find your keys and are unsure what to do with them, that's a big red flag.  I take many supplements, including things like virgin coconut oil daily for brain health and memory.  I personally prefer to try to prevent such demetia issues if I can.

  Exercise is also good for the brain, and overall well-being. I always figured old people had trouble remembering things, that's expected as far as I'm concerned, it's forgetting who you are, where you are, or who your spouse is that deeply troubling.  My heart goes out to all who suffer with AD, and their families.

When I'm at the gym I'll use different lockers, use different number codes, and sometimes take different routes to usual places I go to, like stores, etc.  Getting out of a rut, and doing things differently than normal is always good to help you stay aware.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2015)

I've read that exercise helps prevent dementia as it keeps oxygen and blood flowing, so I'm good on that front.

I watched my dad turn into a helpless baby with dementia. Scares the crap out of me that my husband or I could get like that.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2015)

Art Linkletter told the story of the time he was visiting a Nursing home and sitting next to an old woman, asked her "Do you know who I am"?   She paused a moment, then replied "No, but if you go to the front desk,  they will tell you"!  A true story.  It seems that Seniors say the darnedest things!
http://old.post-gazette.com/healthscience/19991008oldies2.asp


----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2015)

Sometimes I have to go into another room to get or do something and by the time I get there, I forget what it was! Sometime if I go back to where I thought of it, I can remember, but not always.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2015)

Same here debodun...I do it all the time, get upstairs, forget what I went for..go back downstairs, remember it, then go back up get distracted and forget again...**doh**


----------



## Debby (Feb 10, 2015)

debodun said:


> Especially when seeing a movie or reading a book. I have trouble remembering characters and plots. If it's a movie I've seem before - less trouble, but a new view is totally confusing. Every character looks the same and I keep wondering what is trying to be accomplished. With a book, if there more than 3 characters, I can't follow them through the plot. I also find myself re-reading page after page because I forget what's happening or who is this person. I'll turn 63 in April - should I be concerned?




I'm getting the same way and I'm only 60 this spring.  Used to have a great memory.  My husband said that if I find my keys or shoes in the fridge, then I should worrylayful:.  (He's had a lousy memory all his life, so what you are describing is the norm for him which is probably why he said that)


----------



## Debby (Feb 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Same here debodun...I do it all the time, get upstairs, forget what I went for..go back downstairs, remember it, then go back up get distracted and forget again...**doh**




You know how I handle the aggravation of what you describe hollydolly?  I just tell myself "10,000 steps, 10,000 steps..  That's a reference to the suggestion that we need to walk 10,000 steps a day for health.  So maybe this is our bodies way of taking care of our health even when our brains are failing


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2015)

You're not going to believe this Debby,  but I do exactly the same thing...although I say 2000 instead of 10, 000, and really believe that it's doing my body good to forget things so I can get the exercise...:lol1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Same here debodun...I do it all the time, get upstairs, forget what I went for..go back downstairs, remember it, then go back up get distracted and forget again...**doh**



Me too.  All the time!!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2015)

I DO remember posting this video before, but I feel it should be repeated.   Enjoy!


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm more forgetful as I get older too.....I make list after list, then forget the list.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I'm more forgetful as I get older too.....I make list after list, then forget the list.



Aye!  I have a white board nailed to the inside of the pantry door in the kitchen where I write down things to buy as I run out or think of something. The desktop on my computer has those sticky notes and I use those a lot. And then of course paper notes and shopping lists.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 10, 2015)

I just love lists.....but I never take them with me...much more fun!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Me too.  All the time!!



I must be you!!!  I do it too.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I just love lists.....but I never take them with me...much more fun!



Ha!! Viv you clearly love living dangerously...


----------



## WindnSea (Feb 23, 2015)

Memory loss is associated with aging, but that  a good question.  How much memory loss is appropriate for our age?  I feel like I cant remember what I had to eat a few weeks ago and feel this is normal.  The important things in life I still feel like I remember for now, but the hardships I have experienced tend to be erased due to the bodies natural coping mechanism that tries to suppress unwanted memories.  If you feel that you are having more than normal age related memory loss I would definitely bring that up with your physician so they can give you a proper assessment and help you find a solid way to monitor and manage your memory progression over time.


----------



## jujube (Feb 23, 2015)

The Four Signs of Aging:

1.  You start to forget things.

2.  I can't remember what the second thing is but it's something about memory.

3.  You start to repeat yourself. 

4.  You start to repeat yourself.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 23, 2015)

Debby said:


> I'm getting the same way and I'm only 60 this spring.  Used to have a great memory.  My husband said that if I find my keys or shoes in the fridge, then I should worrylayful:.  (He's had a lousy memory all his life, so what you are describing is the norm for him which is probably why he said that)



I occasionally will pick up a remote to the TV when the phone rings, or try to change channels with the Telephone.  It happens.


----------



## WindnSea (Mar 9, 2015)

I am feeling a bit forgetful as well.  What is the difference between normal memory lapses, age related memory, and a serious memory problem?  My grandfather had seriouse dementia but we believe it was because of all the alcohol he consumed.  He was one of San Francisco's best drinkers but he never had a "problem," with it.


----------



## avrp (Mar 9, 2015)

debodun said:


> Sometimes I have to go into another room to get or do something and by the time I get there, I forget what it was! Sometime if I go back to where I thought of it, I can remember, but not always.



I've been doing that for a long time now. Usually when I get back to where I started, I do remember what I was going to do. Names have always been hard for me. Now I really put forth an effort to remember them.
I have the same problem with books and movies etc. too many characters make it too much work. Not entertainment to me.


----------



## WindnSea (Mar 9, 2015)

I think this is a big issue here.  Memory loss like forgetting where you  put your keys, so I have heard, is normal.  How can we tell if it  begins to be a problem?  Is there any good online memory test to help here?  

My doctor wanted to put me on some memory drug and i said forget it.  Drugs it seems dont seem like the answer, I feel like, Ameriscot mentioned earlier would be to exercise and keep that brain oxygenated.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 9, 2015)

I can remember scenarios from my life as if it were a movie I can replay anytime I want.  Most of the time I'm pretty good at remembering where I put things and what I have to do.  But darn, if sometimes I can't remember if I took my pills already or not, so I have to leave a message to myself.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 21, 2015)

yes, it's the short term memory that goes isn't it?I forget things all the time, particularly the safe place that I stored something that I now need!On holiday recently we had a laugh when Mr Oakapple turned to me and said"Oh no, I've forgotten my sunglasses!"To which I answered " they are on your face!" unless the memory loss is really worrying I wouldn't be bother my GP about it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 21, 2015)

debodun said:


> Sometimes I have to go into another room to get or do something and by the time I get there, I forget what it was! Sometime if I go back to where I thought of it, I can remember, but not always.




I cannot tell you how many times I've done exactly that but I guarantee it's a big number.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2015)

I honestly have always had a shocking memory, and it's getting even worse, so I do worry all the time that I may succumb to the dreaded Old timers' disease..


----------



## d0ug (Mar 21, 2015)

Dementia there is about 4 common types but doctors like to call them all Alzheimer because the insurance pays more for that. The other types are easily cured most are vitamin deficiencies B1 Korsakoff's syndrome false Alzheimer. B12  dementia. Doctors where told by the FDA to get people off statin drugs because they increase the incidence of diabetes by 52% and dementia by 100%


----------



## Foxie (Mar 21, 2015)

What gets bad is when you take your list to the store and forget to buy something on it. 
A man I used to work with had to put a sticky note where he would see it when getting into his car after work so he would not forget to pick up some things for his wife on his way home.


----------



## Debby (Mar 23, 2015)

My oldest daughter got off to a rocky start at the beginning of her marriage, with his family.  But after a few explosions and a couple of ugly fights, they all managed to get everything worked out, settled and ready to begin again with new understanding.  That was fifteen years ago and they've become a reasonably happy family.

A couple weeks ago, her mother in law got it all restarted over a weekend, because during the course of a conversation, she began saying the same things that had caused the original trouble, got everyone absolutely worked up with emails and phone calls flying in every direction........only to come to the realization (by family) that she didn't remember any of the malicious things she had said over the past couple days!  It was as though the intervening years since they began getting along, hadn't happened and she was 'back in that bad time of discontent'.  

She is about 65 I think and while there have been some tiny signs of weirdness apparently, but nothing major until this.  She almost started WW2 in that family!  It can sneak up on you that's for sure.  I keep telling my husband to watch out for my keys in the freezer or runners in the sock drawer, then he'll know!


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, I can identify will the short term memory loss, the other night I ran water in my kitchen sink, walk out of the room and completely forgot about it........took me 2 hours to clean up the mess.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 23, 2015)

How well I remember something is in large part a function how preoccupied I was at the moment of remembering. So if I want to feel reasonably certain I will  remember a fact I first make a conscious effort to clear my mind of other thoughts then I say out loud "put gas in the car tomorrow" and I visualized pulling into the gas station.


----------



## Debby (Mar 23, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Well, I can identify will the short term memory loss, the other night I ran water in my kitchen sink, walk out of the room and completely forgot about it........took me 2 hours to clean up the mess.




Did that give you a mental jolt Jackie?  This is such a weird stage of life isn't it?  There is so much discussion these days on the aging issues I think it would be hard to not have your thoughts turn this way when something like that happens.  We're all second guessing ourselves, checking for symptoms and making a note on the grocery list to pick up post-it notes!  Oh well, such is life, enjoy the ride!


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2015)

I can't tell you how many times I've burnt food on the stove or in the oven. I start to cook and say to myself, "I'll come back in 20 minutes and check on it.", then get sidetracked. It's getting to the point I know when dinner is ready when the smoke alarm goes off.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 24, 2015)

debodun said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've burnt food on the stove or in the oven. I start to cook and say to myself, "I'll come back in 20 minutes and check on it.", then get sidetracked. It's getting to the point I know when dinner is ready when the smoke alarm goes off.



I do that a lot, too, especially making hard boiled eggs.  One time they exploded and hit the ceiling. It got so bad I started looking for a stove with a timer on at least one top burner.  No could find.  Now I discovered the timer on this smartphone.  So I set it to ring.   But sometimes I forget to set it.


----------



## Debby (Mar 24, 2015)

debodun said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've burnt food on the stove or in the oven. I start to cook and say to myself, "I'll come back in 20 minutes and check on it.", then get sidetracked. It's getting to the point I know when dinner is ready when the smoke alarm goes off.




Your plight actually made me laugh out loud!  That sounds like my cooking style when I first got married.  The number of pans and pots that I ruined in my lifetime!!!  Could probably build a bridge with all that steel.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 24, 2015)

You could train the family to appreciate the burnt offerings!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2015)

Might be time to buy yourself a timer to remind you when the cooking's done..


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

wonderful idea, holly, you are so on the ball.
here's a pic of mine, I use it for so many things. But there are so many more excellent ones


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2015)

Mine is a simple one too the same as this cookie..


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

Very nice, holly. I love the red color.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 24, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I experienced quite a noticeable memory loss in my early 60's, but my memory hasn't gotten markedly worse over the ensuing twenty years. Maybe I've just learned to compensate better, maybe its all those expensive supplements I've been taking.



Same here with supplements,  But I try not to overload on things not worth remembering, and I end up going back a lot to see if I lock doors and turned stove off and lights.  That is my focus. Also try to keep things in the same place.  Like keys and bags  PS I have forgotten my password to this site, but saved it on my tablet so still able to get on 

.
http://www.alz.org/10-warning-signs.asp.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 24, 2015)

Also check out any med you are taking and the side effects    a site for that info med side effects   http://www.drugs.com/sfx/
more info on forgetting   and what to do   http://www.nia.nih.gov/alzheimers/p...fferences-between-mild-forgetfulness-and-more


----------



## Papa (Mar 31, 2015)

I leave my house everyday and seem to forget something. (either keys, wallet, phone, etc)...nearly everyday...there is a guarantee I forget at least one thing. If not it is the beginning of a marvelous day.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 1, 2015)

What was this Thread about


----------

